# Freshwater fish ID



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

We have a couple of farm ponds on family land and a friends little girl caught this fish today. Almost looks like a crappie but I have never seen one come out of this pond. It was bigger than your average bluegill/brim.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

I call them goggleye


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What it looks like to me? Or a small crappie. I always thought they were gogleye/warmouth


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

All then above warmouth, goggle eye, red ear sunfish, strawberry perch, stump knocker


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

At first glance I was gonna say Shellcracker but now it looks a little more like a Warmouth.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> All then above warmouth, goggle eye, red ear sunfish, strawberry perch, stump knocker


 yepper bout sums it up.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well you boys learn't me something new. I have never heard of a freshwater fish called a warmouth or goggle eye.

The little girl caught it on a cane pole and had a blast getting it in.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They are pretty aggressive and fun to catch! They are our local small mouth, lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, Warmouth it is. It has several local names. Young friend of mine here on PFF won a nice Lowrance sonar a while back by being the first to ID a Warmouth on a Lowrance online contest.


----------



## 68634 (Mar 20, 2015)

Well thanks everyone for the info


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

chad403 said:


> All then above warmouth, goggle eye, red ear sunfish, strawberry perch, stump knocker


Got it right the first 2 guesses. The others mentioned are different species all together.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

gastonfish said:


> Got it right the first 2 guesses. The others mentioned are different species all together.




sorry red eye perch


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, goggle eye, that was one of my dads favorite fish to catch and eat.


----------

